# [thunderbird] thunderbird ne récupère plus mes mails

## aconcagua

Bonjour,

Depuis ma dernière maj de gentoo, thunderbird ne récupère plus mes mails.

Lorsque je fais "relever", 

- pour mes comptes pop3 : il ne semble rien faire, il me rend la main immédiatement

- pour mon compte IMAP : il mouline (icone sablier) mais ne fait rien

Par contre je peux en envoyer (SMTP) sans problème.

Comment faire pour savoir ce qui se passe ? Y-a-t-il des logs quelque part  ?

Merci

----------

## aconcagua

Je viens de voir que lorsque je désactive SSL pour mes comptes POP3 et IMAP, cela fonctionne à nouveau.

Reste à voir pourquoi cela ne fonctionne plus en SSL.

----------

## dapsaille

Bonsoir,

 Si cela ne fonctionne plus en ssl c'est soi que le service ssl distant est tombé soit il est arrêté ..

----------

## aconcagua

Non, j'ai plusieurs comptes avec différents fournisseurs et j'ai vérifié que cela fonctionnait sur une autre machine en ssl.

----------

## gbetous

Un truc tout bete à essayer : lancer thunderbird à la main (et pas depuis une icône) et regarder si qques messages dans la console viennent un peu plus nous informer !

----------

## aconcagua

A part "No running windows found", aucun message dans la console ...

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, ça n'a peut être rien à voir mais tentons: es-tu derrière un proxy avec authentification?

Sur mon poste de travail linux (qui n'est pas une gentoo, oui çaymal), thunderbird ouvre parfois un popup d'authentification proxy (il va chercher les MAJs?), mais le truc drôle, c'est que ce popup est parfois sur un autre bureau virtuel, et encore plus fourbe, derrière une autre fenêtre... Et tant que je n'ai pas fait un choix, thunderbird ne fait aucune action de rapatrienement de mail (IMAP dans mon cas).

----------

## aconcagua

Non je ne suis pas dernière un proxy.

Et le problème est apparu après une mise à jour (emerge -uDNav world)

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

aconcagua -> J'ai un petit soucis aussi avec Thunderbird. 

Il me dit que le certificat de mon serveur mail local n'est pas valide.

Hors, cela ne pose pas de soucis aux autres services/logiciels qui communiquent avec ...

Je n'ai fais aucune modification sur les certificats SSL depuis ... 3 mois je crois.

Donc un erreur avec le dernier TB ?

(Je vais repasser à l'ancien pour voir)

@+,

Guile.

----------

## aconcagua

C'est une piste en effet.

Par contre moi thunderbird il ne me dit rien du tout ... Il ne récupère pas les mails c'est tout, sans avertissement ni rien (rien du tout pour le POP3, pour l'IMAP il mouline sans arrêt).

----------

## lmarcini

 *aconcagua wrote:*   

> A part "No running windows found", aucun message dans la console ...

 

Un revdep-rebuild histoire de vérifier si ton Thunderbird est intègre ? Car vu la console, j'en doute...

----------

